# Cigar of the month club



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

These came today, not sure if any are good, as i’ve never tried any of em. Anyone like any of theses??


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Sophie0503 said:


> These came today, not sure if any are good, as i've never tried any of em. Anyone like any of theses??


The Ave Maria is pretty good.. That's about it..

Which COTM club?

sent from Bob's back yard.. now scrounging through bpeglers ash tray


----------



## cvrle1 (Oct 5, 2017)

That COTM leaves something to be desired unfortunately. Issue with a lot of COTMs is that they just send out leftover sticks that they arent able to sell off for long time. There are few great ones however:

Small Batch Cigar 
Fine Ash Cigar
Ezra Zion

I am sure others will have few more to add to the list of COTMs that are actually worth it. I would look into these ones before continuing with whomever sent you the one you posted about.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Sophie0503 said:


> These came today, not sure if any are good, as i've never tried any of em. Anyone like any of theses??


None of them are bad. They're all okay cigars. Not really exciting as COTM entries, though.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Dino is correct about the Ava Maria...I have had a few and though they are no Mag 46...they ain't half bad ...


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Yea, unfortunately I only see about $20 worth of mid-range cigars there. It looks like a CI COTM offering. IMHO


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

I’ve tried the CI COTM and felt like I was getting leftovers so canceled that subscription pretty quickly....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Yup it’s the CI cigar of the month club in which i’m gonna bow out gracefully come Monday, I mean I wasn’t expecting the very best but i’be been out of the game for awhile and didn’t recognize any of those sticks. I don’t wanna sound snooty or anything but i’m in it for the good stuff ya know. or at least the best I can afford. Used to I had the best of everything but that’s changed now. No more Robb Report mags no more Prada driveing mocks or any of that. But I did just now make my credit card kinda shiver on some AF Maddies.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Sophie0503 said:


> Yup it's the CI cigar of the month club in which i'm gonna bow out gracefully come Monday, I mean I wasn't expecting the very best but i'be been out of the game for awhile and didn't recognize any of those sticks. I don't wanna sound snooty or anything but i'm in it for the good stuff ya know. or at least the best I can afford. Used to I had the best of everything but that's changed now. No more Robb Report mags no more Prada driveing mocks or any of that. But I did just now make my credit card kinda shiver on some AF Maddies.


Nothing wrong with that train of thought buddy. To me, the purpose of a COTMC is to give members "special" cigars not run of the mill types like Thompson and CI do. If you like the idea of the COTMC and don't want to feel like you're wasting your time and money, look into some of the ones listed in one of the comments above. Good ones can be had from $35-$50 a month and while you may still get regular production or common easy to find smokes, those are top tier and very enjoyable cigars (i.e. Eastern Standard, Blind Man's Bluff, Tats, etc.)


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Sophie0503 said:


> Yup it's the CI cigar of the month club in which i'm gonna bow out gracefully come Monday, I mean I wasn't expecting the very best but i'be been out of the game for awhile and didn't recognize any of those sticks. I don't wanna sound snooty or anything but i'm in it for the good stuff ya know. or at least the best I can afford. Used to I had the best of everything but that's changed now. No more Robb Report mags no more Prada driveing mocks or any of that. But I did just now make my credit card kinda shiver on some AF Maddies.


The bad part is that your first couple orders from a cotm club are the "best" ones. They slide from there..

Go to small batch and try to get on the list for their Cotm club.. That's the only one I'd consider joining. There's usually a wait because they have limited slots available, but from the pics I've seen..well worth the wait.

sent from Mario's wineador.. it's chilly in here.


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hey many thanks for the suggestions, i’ll check into some bettter options. I fooled around and ordered a bunch of AF maduros and plumb forgot about a decent size order already on the way. That will pretty much fill my 100 count humi.boy that didn’t take long.. lol


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Sophie0503 said:


> These came today, not sure if any are good, as i've never tried any of em. Anyone like any of theses??


I've been happy with Cigar Federation's COTM. Some good boutique brands.
https://store.cigarfederation.com/blogs/cigar-of-the-month-club/january-2018-cigar-of-the-month


----------



## Maxwellsays (Sep 15, 2017)

I joined Small Batch a few months ago and haven't regretted it a bit. The last box was a Padron 50th anniversary and a Zino Platinum Ten Year Solomone. 

You gotta get email notifications for when the COTM is back in stock and be Johnny on the spot, they sell out quickly.


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Maxwellsays said:


> I joined Small Batch a few months ago and haven't regretted it a bit. The last box was a Padron 50th anniversary and a Zino Platinum Ten Year Solomone.
> 
> You gotta get email notifications for when the COTM is back in stock and be Johnny on the spot, they sell out quickly.


I just got one of their open spots for the COTM club. I can't wait to tear that box open when I get back home from work tomorrow morning. I might have to ask my wife to send me pics of what they sent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

She just sent the pic. That is a nice looking batch of smokes. Definitely get your moneys worth from what I can tell. I have not had the pleasure of smoking any of these before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

